

Apple Gives This Consumer the Business - sfraser
http://comm-tech-culture.blogspot.com/2011/02/is-apple-slipping.html
Apple business model: 36+ hrs to (not) respond to support request, 2 hrs to censor complaint on disc board.
======
brudgers
> _"Apple removed your post on Apple Discussions"_

It's good to see Apple has provided Winston Smith with suitable employment.

